# [optimización] recomendaciones sobre reinstalación (vale!)

## voise

Holas

Instalé Gentoo con las opciones de compilación que venían por defecto en el handbook de instalación y me doy cuenta de que mi Gentoo no va especialmente rápido, tan sólo un poquitín mas que las otras distros que he probado, pero nada que pueda catalogar como una mejora sustancial, o por lo menos tan bestial como me han comentado que tendría jeje...

Así que buscando por los foros encontré varias optimizaciones que podría utilizar (no pongo links porque no vienen a cuento). El caso es que me encantaría probarlas, pero teniendo en cuenta que mi gentoo ya está muy configurada a mi gusto pues no me gustaría mucho tener que empezar desde cero otra vez. Amos, no me importaría, pero si se puede evitar...

Las opciones que barajo son:

a) cambiar /etc/make.conf con las nuevas optimizaciones y emerge world (¿esto funcionaría o sólo actualizaría algunos paquetes?)

b) desemerger y reemerger todo (coñazo, pa eso reinstalo)

c) crear una copia de todo el sistema en otra partición y hacer b)

d) reinstalar desde cero

La verdad es que tengo un montón de .tar.bz2 bajados (todas las X, todo gnome, mozilla, etc) y si reinstalo desde cero no sé si podré reutilizarlos (supongo que con copiarlos en el distfiles sería suficiente para que emerge los considerara). Así que por ahora ésta es la opción que mejor me cae, ya que al hacer todo el embolao en otra partición pues no pierdo nada y no tengo peligro si algo no va bien. No obstante, quería saber si se os ocurre otra idea mejor.

Asias por leer. Un saludoLast edited by voise on Mon Jul 19, 2004 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Un emerge world te recompilaria todos los paquetes, excepto el kernel, pero iba a tardar una eternidad.

Puedes, después de cambiar el /etc/make.conf, reinstalar aquellos paquetes que te parezcan lentos (con emerge paquete) a ver qué tal.

El kernel lo puedes recompilar tu aparte, si quieres.

----------

## psm1984

Si quieres pon las nuevas "optimizaciones" en el make.conf (aunque no te sirvan de mucho), poco a poco el sistema se va actualizando.

----------

## luisfeser

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Un emerge world te recompilaria todos los paquetes, excepto el kernel, pero iba a tardar una eternidad.

 

Seguro k tarda menos k tener k reinstalar todo desde cero volviendo a configurar los archivos  :Wink: 

Yo opino como psm1984, cambia el make.conf y poco a poco ya se irá actualizando, y además puedes hacer como dice pcmaster, compilar los paketes k son susceptibles de ir algo mas lento, como las X, kde, gnome o lo k uses y cosas por el estilo  :Smile: 

Y si kieres hacer una limpieza total, copia además de los archivos de distfiles, los archivos de configuracion k tengas modificados: fstab, rc.conf, smb.cnf, hostname, xf86config... ya sabes. Formateas y a empezar de cero, y luego restauras estos archivos y te ahorras un rato  :Wink: 

----------

## voise

ok asias a todos, creo que al final reinstalaré. Lo que no veo es cómo cambiar el nombre del topic para poner "(cerrado)"

----------

## pcmaster

Para ponerlo como cerrado, usa el boton de editar que hay en el primer mensaje que pusiste en este mismo hilo, y editas el titulo.

----------

## asph

simplemente cambias las cflags del /etc/make.conf, y luego haces un:

```
emerge -e world
```

para recompilar todos los paquetes usando los nuevos parametros..

un saludo

----------

## Magnum44

No te hace falta reinstalar, de hecho, no te lo aconsejo para nada. Gentoo se puede reinstalar "on the fly" lo unico que tienes q hacer para reinstalar el ekipo y mientras seguir usandolo es:

```
emerge world -eDbk
```

Por lo tanto:

1.- Configurar a tope el make.conf.

2.- Cuando te vallas para cama ejecutas el comando de arriba y lo dejas recompilando todo, que por cierto, te generará paketes binarios por si reinstalas otro dia   :Laughing: 

3.- Cuando despiertes y necesites tener toa la potencia de la maquina a tu servicio, pos lo cortas o lo duermes (Ctrl+z) el proceso, y cuando vuelvas a tener tiempo, lo vuelves a ejecutar y el solito continuará donde lo ha dejado.   :Cool: 

Si es este tipo de cosas en las que gentoo gana puntos   :Shocked: 

Pruebalo y ya dirás que tal. Saaaaaludos!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## asph

exactamente cual es la ventaja de crear binarios con emerge? yo casi nunca lo hago, total si algun dia quieres reinstalar/recompilar porque has actualizado/optimizado tus cflags los binarios viejos ya no estarian optimizados..

se que hay gente que lo usa, pero solo lo veo util si no vas a realizar cambios, o eres un usuario con una maquina lenta (o no tienes intencion de actualizar con frecuencia)

un saludo

----------

## Magnum44

Generar binarios significa tener los paquetes ya compilados a tu medida, lo normal es no tocar mucho los CFLAGS ni los USES, si los tocas, evidentemente no va a ser identico al paquete binario que tenias generado.

Ventajas, pues que si te da por borrar algo y luego por volver a instalarlo, no tienes porque recompilarlo (pensad en OpenOffice y lo que tarda en compilar), tendrias el binario compilado especificamente para tu sistema. Tambien los puedes usar si un amigo se decide a pasarse a gentoo y tiene una maquina similar. Simplemente le pasas tus binarios y no tiene q recompilar nada, ademas que tendría el gentoo a la ultima. Tambien los puedes guardar en CDs... 

Para gustos, yo genero binarios para maquinas similares a la mia, y asi cuando tengo que actualizarlas, toman como directorio de paquetes el de mi maquina y no tienen q recompilar nada. 

Resumen:

Ahorras tiempo si tienes mas maquinas

Es una buena copia de seguridad ante imprevistos para no tirarse 3 dias recompilando gentoo

Es un buen modo de ocupar el disco duro   :Twisted Evil: 

Estoy seguro de que hay gentooza que no le hacen falta para nada. Para gustos, colores y si quieres lo tomas y si no, lo dejas   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sertinell

Aqui uno qe no genera binarios. Pero por qe le qedan 138 Mb de HD   :Rolling Eyes:  y no puede ni actualizar su gentoo hasta qe no reorganice un poco las particiones (tan todos los temporales borraditos). Si tubiera varios PC's creo qe si generaria binarios, ademas de utilizar distcc, seria ahorrar muxo tiempo pero asi como lo tengo ahora ni me lo planteo

Saludos  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

